# rc.conf being hacked?



## avsatar (Jan 29, 2013)

I am running an older version of freebsd FreeBSD - 6.0. Recently a new line appeared in my rc.conf file - "/root/crond". The file does not exist and I sure did not add that line to the rc.conf file. It appears to be trying to start the cron daemon. I have removed the line from rc.conf but it keeps getting put back in somehow after I reboot. I'm thinking I've been hacked but I cannot figure out how nor can I keep this line from reappearing in rc.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2013)

FreeBSD 6.0 should not even be on a server connected to the internet. It is seriously End-of-Life, there have been no updates (including security updates!) since January 31, 2007. Take it offline, save your configuration files, make a note of installed applications, and start over with a supported FreeBSD version. This is basically the only advice you will receive here, since we do not support outdated FreeBSD versions.

Closed.


----------

